# Which actor/ actress would play your character



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I've romped through the boards a bit and can't find a thread on this question. I imagine it must have come up before as it is so seductive to imagine your book as a film and to pick who would play your characters; so please indulge any newcomers who want to fantasise on this subject. For me, my lovely English gentleman artist/ lawyer, Tom should be played by Colin Firth - although I do wonder if he's getting too old for the part (sorry Colin) - still, I'll overlook his age if he agrees to take on the role.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ioan Gruffud would definitely have to play the Chevalier l'Aigle d'Or Lucio Dambretti, Clive Owen or Gerard Butler for the Chevalier du Morte Mark Ramsay (with contacts!  ).  If anyone has better picks, I'd love to hear them and I would like to hear from someone else who might play the part of the heroine, the Chevaliere du Sargesse du Solomon, Meredith Sinclair.  I have a picture of her in my mind, but all the actresses who might have played her part are either dead and gone or too old... a crying shame.  We're talking about a woman in her mid thirties here along the lines of Sharon Stone, Betty Davis, Betty Grable, Bo Derek, Darryl Hannah... you know the kind of girl a boy can't ignore in the same room?  Yeah.  I'm not sure which of the younger actresses might be able to pull it off, but I'm sure there are some out there.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I wrote a character in one of my books specifically for Michael Wincott on the offchance it ever gets optioned into a movie. In that scenario, a stipulation in the contract would be that Michael Wincott must be in the movie. 

It's not that I actually believe this will happen. It's that I really love Michael Wincott and it makes me so sad that he doesn't get any work anymore. He's the best.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I've given this MUCH thought - fun question!

_Homefront_'s protagonist (Mia) would be played by Julia Styles or Kristen Stewart.

Acerbic/charming Vietnam vet Donny Donaldson would be played by Terry Kiser.

Jake (Mia's love interest) would be played by a decent-looking, non-famous actor (it's not his story, it's Mia's).

Mia's obnoxious mother in-law figure would be played by either Kathy Bates or Meryl Streep (those two can change character from detestable to sympathetic in a fraction of a second).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In my Jade Owl series:

Nick Battle = Elijah Wood
Rowden Gray = Adrien Brody
Rose Whitaker = Cate Blanchett
Simone DeFluerry = (was always Patrick Swayze -  now?)
Audrey Xiao = Lucy Lu
Bradley Moorehouse = James Franco
Ch'en Hui-ni = Jackie Chan
Griffen Jones = Emile Hirsh
and the list goes on as the series has a few hundred characters.



Ed Patterson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. Carroll...Gerard Butler for Mark Andrew most definitely...and Ioan Gruffud is perfect for Lucio!  

I've been told Hugh Jackman would make a great Brett Murphy in Widow's Tale.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Olivia: January Jones
Rupert: Jonathan Rhys Meyers
Kellan: Ed Westwick

...... have no decided on the others yet...

Imogen


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

In 33 A.D., Theron has always looked like Naveen Andrews in my head. 

A friend of mine told me Alexander Skarsgard would be perfect for Taras, but I dunno who that is.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> In 33 A.D., Theron has always looked like Naveen Andrews in my head.
> 
> A friend of mine told me Alexander Skarsgard would be perfect for Taras, but I dunno who that is.


You dunno who that is??!! Watch True Blood next week (series premiere!)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> You dunno who that is??!! Watch True Blood next week (series premiere!)


We don't get HBO. To date I have yet to watch a single episode of True Blood.

I didn't realize the guy was on it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> We don't get HBO. To date I have yet to watch a single episode of True Blood.
> 
> I didn't realize the guy was on it.


He's my very favorite on that show. Worth getting out on netflix or try an episode on iTunes.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

To be honest I've never really given it much thought but I'd probably like to see Angelina Jolie do Shallendara and maybe Morgan Freeman as Malachi.  As for Slade maybe a Val Kilmer type?

I'm going away now to give it some thought.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Shadrak - Edward Norton

Deacon Shader - Robert Downey Junior

Elias Wolf - Paul Kaye, or Patrick Troughton (alive)

Dr Cadman - Orson Wells (dead or alive), unless G.K. Chesterton could be persuaded to take up acting. 

The Nameless Dwarf - Oliver Reed (alive!) with shoes taped to his knees

Zara Gen - John Hurt

Sektis Gandaw - Patrick Stewart

Hagalle - Sean Pertwee

Everybody else - Arnold (just kidding)


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

traceya said:


> To be honest I've never really given it much thought but I'd probably like to see Angelina Jolie do Shallendara and maybe Morgan Freeman as Malachi. As for Slade maybe a Val Kilmer type?
> 
> I'm going away now to give it some thought.....


Val Kilmer 1980's _Willow _and _Real Genius_? Or Val Kilmer bloated squeezing in a girdle ala _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang_ and _MacGruber_?



David McAfee said:


> In 33 A.D., Theron has always looked like Naveen Andrews in my head.
> 
> A friend of mine told me Alexander Skarsgard would be perfect for Taras, but I dunno who that is.


He's also in the Paprazzi video for Lady Gaga. So you could check that out if you can't commit to watching two entire seasons of the greatest show about vampires ever produced by Alan Ball.

In fact, here is a link of the video, for your enjoyment: 






Imogen Rose said:


> Olivia: January Jones


January Jones is PERFECT for Olivia!!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> He's my very favorite on that show. Worth getting out on netflix or try an episode on iTunes.


I might give it a shot. Haven't been real interested in it, though.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh man... this is a tough one...

Clade needs to be somebody about nineteen, with the build of Oliver Platt (think of the movie FLATLINERS).

For Radha, either Diane Lane or Evangeline Lilly: mature looking but attractive.

Meru and Alha I've not thought too much about.

Trecil would be done by Hayden Panettiere (sp?-Clare from "Heroes")

But definitely either Tom Selleck or Terry O' Quinn for the Blindman.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone seen the movie Sin City? I always imagined Harruq being portrayed by Mickey Rourke, especially after watching that. Perfect combination of gruffness and tenderness.

David Dalglish


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Anyone seen the movie Sin City? I always imagined Harruq being portrayed by Mickey Rourke, especially after watching that. Perfect combination of gruffness and tenderness.
> 
> David Dalglish


Rourke is still good. He and Bruce Willis (also in SC) age and act well.

BTW, check out Rourke in Iron Man 2. He is WICKED!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I wanna see it, sorta, but the first Iron Man was only mildly entertaining for me, and by all accounts the second one wasn't as good as the first. Rourke is really the only reason I was interested in the first place for the sequel.

Oh, and uh, back on topic: Tessanna, the evil psycho-chick with wings on cover 2, would be played by Sophia Bush. If you look closely, you can see the resemblance, since I told Peter to actually try to draw her like her  

David Dalglish


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I've always said my book is going to be CGI, so I wouldn't have to worry about actors.

But did you know there's an entire website dedicated to doing this with books? www.storycasting.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

David, you need Arnold for Harruq (if he's not too busy playing Rhiannon in mine)


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a series character, a Scottish PI, and in my head, and in my dreams... 

Derek Adams is Ewan McGregor. Sometimes puppy dog, sometimes steely hard, and always engaging. 

His sidekick is Alan Cummings. Manic and sad at the same time. 

His on/off girlfriend is Tilda Swinton. Takes no nonsense, stands up for herself. 

The hard policeman is Gerald Butler... just to hear him swear a lot. 

The foul-mouthed reporter who gets offed spectacularly is Robert Carlyle. Again, just to hear him swear a lot. Nobody swears better than the wee man. 

The crime syndicate boss is Billy Connelly. Billy has shown before that he can play the hard man spectacularly well. 

There you have it... all Scots actors, all well known, and none of them ever likely to get anywhere near my script. But a man can dream...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

derekprior said:


> David, you need Arnold for Harruq (if he's not too busy playing Rhiannon in mine)


Haha, maybe, but both he and Rourke are getting waaaay too old. Harruq's only 18 or so in the first book.

David Dalglish


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting... Lets see... Since this is pure fantasy I will pull my actors from different movies periods.

The Tether None Good
Sarah Taylor - Jennifer Connerly (the 16 year old Labyrinth star)
Clarence Tabor I - Morgan Freeman (Bucket list)
Clarence Tabor II - Don Cheadle (3 Days)
Paul - Chris Evans (Solarus)
Zachari - Karl Urban (Pathfinder)
Christian - Christian Bale (Machinest)
Ms Divens - Angelina Jolie (The Changeling)
The Savant - Kevin Smith (Die Hard 3)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

David -- you think you got problems! Most of my cast are dead.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Since Grumpet in the Obloeron novels is muscle-bound, it would have to be a pro wrestler, like John Cena. Radamuck is wise and intense, so maybe Dom Deluise.

Preston in OHAS could be Elijah Wood... or Matt Damon.

Ryann... hmm... have to go with Hayden Christiansen.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Since we're on topic of movies...

Does anyone else like to imagine movie trailers for your books? As in like, honest to goodness million dollar productions advertising your work as its about to hit theaters? It's gotta be my favorite way to pass the time when I'm in driving to work listening to music. I'll imagine little blips of scenes and fights, hear an ominous voice overtoning stuff like "Based on the bestselling books".

It's kinda sad, but silly stuff like that keeps me going.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm planning on a book trailer for the next Obloeron novel. I need to learn to do that schtuff.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Imogen - Emily Browning
Aiden Lionhart - Sebastian Stan (no one else could!!!! Okay, others could, but he's just so amazing)
Balthasar Bekker - Vincent Cassel
Mateus & Helius - Shawn & Aaron Ashmore
Samaella - Monica Bellucci
Lucius --- Zac Efron. I'd never really thought on him as an actor before, but now that I think on the facial features... yeah, I'd pick him. But, then again, I don't really know that many young actors and actresses 
Vincent - Chace Crawford
Ashelia - Vanessa Hudgens
Erland - Matthew Goode
Leonalia - I really don't know any actresses that young except for Jodelle Ferland, so that's who I'll have to pick. Besides, have you seen Tideland? She's AMAZING!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> Since we're on topic of movies...
> 
> Does anyone else like to imagine movie trailers for your books? As in like, honest to goodness million dollar productions advertising your work as its about to hit theaters? It's gotta be my favorite way to pass the time when I'm in driving to work listening to music. I'll imagine little blips of scenes and fights, hear an ominous voice overtoning stuff like "Based on the bestselling books".


Funny you should mention that subject, I've been animating a trailer for The Little Peach King for two days - I'm exhausted! lol


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Mr. Carroll...Gerard Butler for Mark Andrew most definitely...and Ioan Gruffud is perfect for Lucio!
> 
> I've been told Hugh Jackman would make a great Brett Murphy in Widow's Tale.


NOPE! Not for me! He is NOT good enough for Brett!  I STILL say Ryan Reynolds!


----------

